# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Frozen Synapse : de la taca taca tac tac tiqu' et des gens en armes

## Raphi Le Sobre

Malgré ce titre ingrat, *Frozen Synapse* n'est pas l'un de ces jeux flash où l'on dirige l'un de ces putains de pingouins contentant des millions de secrétaires de direction, le genre de personne raffolant de trucs insipides, kawaï et répétitifs mais rassurants comme peuvent l'être leur boulot ou un mari alcoolique, ces choses que personne ne tentera jamais de vous voler. Développé par les anglais de *Mode 7*, ils ambitionnent de faire de leur jeu le représentant ultime de la famille action/tactique au tour par tour. Rien que ça.
 La petite originalité est qu'ici, si l'on joue et décide de ses actions l'un après l'autre, le déroulement s'effectue en temps réel. Autrement dit : les deux camps donnent leurs ordres avant de déclencher le début du tour, où leurs unités les appliqueront simultanément, idée un peu obscure mais bien illustrée par le tout dernier trailer en date.


 La finesse de *Frozen Synapse* est ainsi d'obliger le joueur à réfléchir, anticiper, prévoir les possibles décisions de son adversaire, et de ne pas simplement réagir aux mouvements de ces derniers une fois ceux-ci effectués. Un concept sacrément excitant qui devrait débarquer dans l'année accompagné de moult modes de jeux, dont le multijoueur, qui, avec un peu de chance et de talent, seront autant de bonnes raisons de faire saliver les fans de Tac-Tac-Tac-Tac et Tic et autres cajoleurs du risque.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Ganja

Design et concept plus que sympathiques ma foi. Tout cela a l'air très prometteur. J'aime les jeux de fourbe. Je vais donc suivre ce titre de près. Merci pour la news Raphi  :;):

----------


## Siphrodias

En voilà un truc de sympa pour le week-end :D

----------


## DrV0dka

ça a l'aire assez aguicheur...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Y'a un truc dans ce jeu qui me rappel Defcon et ça m'intéresses bien!

----------


## Rhusehus

Nyar !, un peut ronflant comme trailer, mais bon ça a l'air intéressant.

----------


## ERISS

Ca me rappelle les parties en multi d'Incubation.. :anciencombattant:

----------


## zuluhed

Hénaurme  :Bave:

----------


## remyremont

Y a bon!!!

----------


## elFuego

hmmmm, du tactical-rpg moderne, miam-miam, même si le graphisme en reste là je marche.
par contre les devs ont un peu le melon je crois 
voilà ce qui s'affiche quand on souscrit a la newsletter du jeu : 

Thanks for signing up to the Mode 7 Games Mailing List! Now all other experiences will pale in comparison.

moi je dis chevilles enflées toussa ^^

----------


## Hellminster

> Design et concept plus que sympathiques ma foi. Tout cela a l'air très prometteur. J'aime les jeux de fourbe. Je vais donc suivre ce titre de près. Merci pour la news Raphi


Gana est revenu !! 
Ah ben non en fait...

Quelqu'un de la rédac sait ce qu'il devient ?
Et c'est vrai que Caféine va faire la Ferme Célébrité pour expier sa grande faute?

----------


## Pinkipou

Le concept de jeu tactique en tour par tour simultanés est (bien) exploité depuis quelque temps déjà par la série des Combat Mission.
Mais FS touchera probablement un public plus large, son approche et sa maîtrise ayant l'air nettement moins orientées wargame pur jus.

Si Frozen Synapse = Defcon + Combat Mission, testage illico.

----------


## Spitfeuer

Le code couleur et la symbologie me rappelle vachement la partie planification des 'Rainbow Six' du siècle dernier, c'est plutôt de bon augure. Je garderai également un globe oculaire pointé dessus.

----------


## laskov

ca c'est un jeu ou connaitre son adversaire sera un plus indéniable... Chacun d'entre nous ayant des stratégie différente certain préférons l'approche subtile d'autre l'approche en masse.

Donc savoir comment réagit tel personne devant tel situation sera un énorme plus... ce jeu va révélé pas mal de caractère...

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Ça a l'air bien marrant, j'aime bien l'idée de fonder le gameplay même sur le concept de tours simultanés.

J'me demande si y'aura un mode solo. :D

----------


## Karibou

Petit up pour dire que le jeu sera en pre-order le 19 Avril. Pour l'instant le prix n'est pas encore annoncé mais pour chaque pre-commande, il y aura l'accès à la beta et quand le jeu sortira, il y aura une copie du jeu gratuite à donner à un pote.

----------


## Groomy

La petite vidéo bien sympa qui va avec :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXbsSLeINhg

Ce topic mériterait d'atterrir dans la cat jeux video.

----------


## Flibustache

La pré-commande est disponible !

19€ / deux clés ou 26€ / deux clés pour le pack++ (le pack ++ inclut ta tête sur un perso de la campagne solo + accès à toutes leurs beta + la musique en DL et une clé pour le jeu/mod Determinance)


Je suis intéressé pour me prendre le pack++. Un autre canard volontaire pour un partage des frais ?  :;): 

+1 pour que ce topic soit bougé dans "Jeux Vidéo"

----------


## LaVaBo

Je suis chaud pour la beta, mais la version ++ me paraît inutile.

----------


## Karibou

J'ai acheté la version simple à 18,99€
Chaud aussi pour le passer en topic Multi et pour tater le jeu avec les canards!

----------


## LaVaBo

Y'a des motivés pour tester sur mumble ce soir ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Eh messieurs, juste pour vous signaler que j'ai copié le topic dans le forum des jeux PC, et que la discussion peut continuer là-bas si le coeur vous en dit.

----------

